# liverpool rep shops



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

can anyone recomend any good rep shop in the merseyside liverpool area please ?


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> can anyone recomend any good rep shop in the merseyside liverpool area please ?


Bark's pets on County Road in Liverpool has a good, wide selection of animals although the advice I got when I went in there was poor (I was told to get calci-sand for my leos for example). I haven't been there for a while though so I'd call first to make sure it's still there, as the website isn't working!


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

*Liverpool exotic shops*

There a few in Liverpool but the best for advice is

Artsaquaticsandanimals i buy my snakes/tarantula food from this shop speak to Steve the owner has a good knowledge of all exotics and his non exotics you can't go wrong with this shop.

I call in all the time for my food or advice and he will help you with what you want to know.

Arts Aquatics & Animals - he also has a email to ask him anything [email protected] 

yellow rat 
great plains
chilean rose hair who i got from arts


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

North West Exotics on Rake LAne, Wallasey - Tim is an alright bloke and they usually have a good selection of bits although I haven't been there for some time.

Liverpool I wouldn't have a clue although you could go further up to Blackpool to Reptile Rooms? Also Rainforest Reptiles in Rhyl is an amazing shop - great choice of species, knowledgable staff well worth a visit


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I would not recommend Arts Aqautics or Barks Pets at all details can be sent via PM if you want to know exactly why.

There aren't many shops in Liverpool that are any good, I would go a bit further and try for Urmston Aquatics or Reptile Room.


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

Also Arts Aquatics if you need anything and it isn't in shop he will order it for you.

I ordered a nice viv from him and got it within 2 days.


----------

